# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  GUI für Kaspersky

## boSen

Guten Tag ! 

Gibt es zufällig ne grafische Oberfläche für "Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Linux Workstation",
am besten für KDE 3.1 ?
Hab nichts gefunden, vielleicht wisst ihr ja was !?!
wäre schön, da mein chef keine große lust hat sich mit der console rumzuschlagen *ggg*, wenn er mal n viren scan machen will.


cu bO!

----------


## LX-Ben

Kaspersky ist tatsächlich die beste Wahl, da auch ein Virenwächter
=Scan on the fly= angeboten wird, allerdings stand 09/2002 noch
im Teststadium.

Um deinem Chef den nötigen Komfort zu bieten, braucht du doch
nur ein Startscript für Kaspersky zu schreiben.  :Smilie:

----------

